# Molly acting weird...



## cheerbear (Dec 14, 2008)

Ok, I'm new to this sight. Thought I would join since I have encountered something new. I have studied, experienced and successfully treated several varieties of fish diseases and have recently become stumped. I added some new members to my stable tank about two weeks ago. Everyone seemed to be doing just fine until today. My two mollys are acting strange. They seem to be struggling to swim, using their bodies more than their tails. Tails seem to be drooping. They are slow and hang out at the top of the tank, sometimes resting on the plants. It only seems to be the mollys. They are eating just fine, but I am worried. I've been reading on Swim Bladder disease, but have never seen it. I feed them Aquadine, a hard food that swells in the water. Can this cause the problem? Anyway, I'm done rambling...any ideas????


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

This happens with mollies. They tend to not handle treatments for diseases very well, often coming down with symptoms like these well after the treatment is complete, and it takes them a long time to get over it.

Pre-soak the food from now on to prevent problems from swelling.


----------



## maykaym4 (Dec 2, 2008)

Were the mollies already in the tank or were these the new members that you just added? If they are the new fish, where did you get them? I have had this problem with a few mollies when I added new mollies to the tank, or when I moved into a new house and had to do a big water change. Have you changed anything like this lately? How much salt do you add to the tank? I've noticed that when they are acting droopy, they get a little more spunk in their swim when you add a little more salt. Obviously, I'm not sure if your mollies acting this way has anything to do with the water quality/salt levels, like mine... but I figured I would mention it, since the symptoms are spot on.


----------

